# Lint coming out of vent



## hankscorpio

Hey Everyone,

Hoping there is an easy answer here. My dryer vent shoots lint out to the point where there is build up on the ground and foundation walls around the vent. 

The Lint trap does catch lint which we empty after every use. 

Any insight on this is much appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Pappy

This can be a frustrating problem,unfortunately no lint screen is perfect. How long has the dryer been in service? Have you pulled the exhaust hose off & checked/cleaned it lately? Is the screen intact? There might be a rip or tear. One solution I did was to attach an old pantyhose to the outside vent and catch the blow-off,then toss it out when full. Just my two cents worth!


----------



## user1007

Pantyhose will work but you should also clean the vent hose periodically. The onboard trap will not catch everything. They sell cute little tools for doing this that are not expensive. Not to freak you out but you could also end up with a fire if the tubing is clogged or building up lint. It sounds like it is venting to the outside though.


----------



## hankscorpio

i dont really know anything about dryers.....Are you suggesting I look in the back where the vent hose is and there is another screen there? 

I'll have to take a look behind it tonight. I assume its not clogged because there is lint getting picked up on the on board trap as well as blowing out the back of the house through the aluminum vent tube.


----------



## user1007

hankscorpio said:


> I'll have to take a look behind it tonight. I assume its not clogged because there is lint getting picked up on the on board trap as well as blowing out the back of the house through the aluminum vent tube.


There should not be another trap or screen on the back of the dryer. As was suggested, if you are getting a lot of lint, try seeing if you can tie a simple filter like pantyhose somewhere on the end of the line. Hard to do I know if you have a flap thing to keep critters out or if you are shy about buying a can of Leggs because your woman doesn't wear stockings anymore. Ever!

The good news is that you seem to have good airflow out the vent tubing to outside and I doubt you will find a clog. The bad news is that the onboard filter is not catching as much as you like. Not uncommon. 

And you seem honest about the fact that you, or someone you love, cleans the filter every time, not every 3-4 times? Six kids? Nice fluffy towels and fleece wear for them? Good for you I guess! But there you go. Lots of lint as the fabric breaks down with each wash and dry cycle. Buy them cheap, thin towels and let them go to school without the fleece stuff. You will build character in them.

You seem to have plenty of airflow dumping lint out into your yard but you still really should check your vent exhausts every year or so and sweep them out for safety. New plastic ring ties will set you back $4US? A completely new exhaust will cost you $20? A lint fire from will cost you?

Try the pantyhose filter thing. Toes inflated with lint might scare off a critter faster than the plastic doors flapping shut and the end of the dry cycle. Don't forget to change your pantyhose though!


----------



## boman47k

Have you got a metal vent pipe or flexible plastic tube from dryer to the outside? Going straight out, or doesit have bends/90's in it?


----------

